# Getting frustrated...



## butterflygirl1111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Been out of dogsfor awhile. Been to a couple local shows and getting upset. Not many quality dogs out there. Even adba dogs have a lot of staff blood or peds that are many generarions unknown blood. Also, not many credentials on dogs, lots of dumbos breeding. I am used to the old Boudreaux/carver stuff...not this show bred or wp crap. Also lots of ugly dogs: too tall, no power or severely undershot. Very Sad!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

maybe youre just looking in the wrong place. I've seen some nice ones especially lately


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't know wyat adba shows you hitting. Call floyd b he still mobimg dogs around along with his son Guy...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry you had some bad expisrences but I agree with Dave and Rudy, there's still a lot of great dogs out there you just gotta look in the right places.


----------



## butterflygirl1111 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well...to be honest, have only went to 3 shows: 1 adab, 1 aadr, 1 ukc, all in MI. Seen some pretty dogs but the peds sucked. 10 generations show dogs or scatterbred half pi/half staff. I also seen many tail tuckers ans weak looking dogs. 
Also called some breeders in area: LAME!
1. One was show kennel dog were bulliy crosses, person did not even kno it.
2. Another had some nice dogs but was banned for paper fraud..found out later
3. One was working breeder, had both staffs and pit, kept them separate, but found out he culled and would not sell me dog cuz I moved a lot, in past/


----------

